# Progress!



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm so happy! I decided last week to give Blizzard time to get used to me, without coming out of his cage. He's in the lounge during the day, and with his quarantine officially over, he joined Screech and myself in my bedroom yesterday. I was cleaning their cages (still separate cages cos don't want him getting whatever Screech had), and he fluttered down to the floor. I decided I'd had enough of trying to get him onto a perch, so i plonked myself down and started moving my hand to get him to step up. He bit me quite hard and I lost my temper, and just refused to let up. He must have walked about a mile with my hand following him and pushing against his chest before he gave up and let me stroke him. He still wouldn't step up though, so I let him be, got the perch and moved him up to the top of his cage where I continued to give him scritches. He suddenly decided he likes it, and he let me stroke him for quite a while! Woohoo! Progress. Now to get him used to stepping up.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

It is grand when there is some progress. I feel the same with Tiki. Finally got him to step up Friday on a perch... I also let him get use to his new surroundings for about a wk before I started letting him out. When I first got him he would let me touch him, but somewhere along the line he has decided he doesn't want to be touched. So working on that. Glad you are making progress


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Just take it slow and Iam sure he will come along soon  Thats great that he let you give him scritches


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Just an update:

Thought Blizzard would be back to his normal unfriendly self when I got home yesterday, but he wasn't! He came out of his cage and accepted head scratches quite happily. I'm working on getting him to step up onto my fingers now. He bites when I try, but we're working on it together. Screech was out with him, and she tried to use him as a stepping stone onto my hand. Lol. I don't think she thinks of him as a living creature. 

One thing though, it appears Blizzard has bonded to me rather than to my mom. So I now have two babies. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It's great that you can give him head scratches!  I'm sure you he will understand stepping-up soon, Blizzard knows what he's doing!  Hopefully!


----------

